# Elena the ELF singing "Nella Fantasia" by Sarah Brightman



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I couldn't resist using my ELF look for this Fantasy song. 

Many people have asked me why my YT channel name is "NaraLeeTheElf".
Finally I can show you my ELF side in this video, "Nella Fantasia" by Sarah Brightman.
Thank you!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sarah Brightman is not classical music.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Sarah Brightman is not classical music.


So what, half the stuff on these pages is nothing to do with classical music.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Elena, I enjoyed your controlled and graceful dance in this video, and the setting. The elf ears...not so much. The rest of the outfit was charming and your vocals are good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah what's with this elf ear gimmick?


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Sarah Brightman is not classical music.


She is not? What is classical crossover mean? I am just wondering.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Elena, I enjoyed your controlled and graceful dance in this video, and the setting. The elf ears...not so much. The rest of the outfit was charming and your vocals are good.


The vocals were not her as you will see if you read.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

arts said:


> She is not? What is classical crossover mean? I am just wondering.


Sarah Brightman is a soprano with a very wide vocal range, she began her professional life in the "Hot Gossip" dance troupe. She has appeared in lots of stage musicals and was married to Andrew Lloyd Webber, she was never a classical singer.
Crossover is when a classical singer gets involved in the pop scene and vice versa I suppose.
Ennio Morricone is the composer of many, many film scores.
I thought your performance quite enchanting and I like pixies.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I would say that classical crossover is when artists take classical music.or principles and adapt it to make it more accessible, popular and marketable to a mass audience. A more loaded definition would be to say that it is classical music dumbed-down.

Either way, many pople who enjoy standard classical music don't get much out of crossover. I'm one of them.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

moody said:


> The vocals were not her as you will see if you read.


I assume when I see another posting/video by our resident singing 13-year-old titled "Elena the ELF *singing* "Nella Fantasia" by Sarah Brightman: that Elena is singing.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> I assume when I see another posting/video by our resident singing 13-year-old titled "Elena the ELF *singing* "Nella Fantasia" by Sarah Brightman: that Elena is singing.


Sorry, there's no such thing as an elf so how would you know what they sound like?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's definitely Elena singing.

Compare:


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's definitely Elena singing.
> 
> Compare:


Thank you! I have watched this YT video a lot. I left a comment on the channel owner's page earlier today too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Does Sarah Brightman sing all your repertoire?


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Elena, I enjoyed your controlled and graceful dance in this video, and the setting. The elf ears...not so much. The rest of the outfit was charming and your vocals are good.


Thank you! I have always liked Elves. My YT channel's name is "NaraleeTheElf". If you type Elena House on YT, my channel will come up.
I wrote a story about elves. When I opened my channel last year I used one of the character's names as my channel name.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yeah what's with this elf ear gimmick?


I like fantasy movies. I have these ears for 2 years LOL. I thought to use it once. 
I am still a 13 years old kid.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

moody said:


> The vocals were not her as you will see if you read.


My name is Elena House. If you type my name in Youtube.com or on Google. You will see my videos.
My YouTube channel name is "NaraleetheElf".
Here is me singing "O Mio Babbino Caro". My dad is in the video and my mom filmed and edited the video.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I would say that classical crossover is when artists take classical music.or principles and adapt it to make it more accessible, popular and marketable to a mass audience. A more loaded definition would be to say that it is classical music dumbed-down.
> 
> Either way, many pople who enjoy standard classical music don't get much out of crossover. I'm one of them.


My voice teacher lives in Paris, he is an ex-opera singer. He doesn't like classical crossover singers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

arts said:


> My name is Elena House. If you type my name in Youtube.com or on Google. You will see my videos.
> My YouTube channel name is "NaraleetheElf".
> Here is me singing "O Mio Babbino Caro". My dad is in the video and my mom filmed and edited the video.


I suppose that's a nice video. Your intonation isn't that great though and your voice doesn't sound too much like a 60 year old woman wih excessive vibrato, but it does sound nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

arts said:


> My voice teacher lives in Paris, he is an ex-opera singer. He doesn't like classical crossover singers.


I don't either. They destroy music.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's definitely Elena singing.
> 
> Compare:


Then you can only wonder why the video is headed : Elena the Elf singing "Nella Fantasia" by Sarah Brightman? This gives the imptession that she is miming.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sarah Brightman video embedded above does not give credit to the composers either (Chiara Ferraù, lyrics; Ennio Morricone, music). Most covers on YT credit the artist and not the composer in the title. Elena has it correctly credited in her YT posting.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

moody said:


> Then you can only wonder why the video is headed : Elena the Elf singing "Nella Fantasia" by Sarah Brightman? This gives the imptession that she is miming.


OK, you found it confusing, fair enough, can't say I did.

The kid is thirteen, give her a break.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

The fact that someone could not tell this was not Sarah Brightman singing is a huge complement to Elena.

Don't grow up before you want to. Enjoy your elf ears; cosplay is a fun thing. Your maturity shows in the way you accept constructive criticism and in your relentless effort toward improvement.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^I didn't know that Sarah Brightman was a good singer.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> OK, you found it confusing, fair enough, can't say I did.
> 
> The kid is thirteen, give her a break.


I don't need to be told to give anyone a break, my comments were aimed at the captions and not in any way at the young lady. You will see my opinion of her in my post, no.8.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

moody said:


> I don't need to be told to give anyone a break, my comments were aimed at the captions and not in any way at the young lady. You will see my opinion of her in my post, no.8.


 I agree with you. I can't see that you showed any disrespect to the young lady but merely sought clarification of what looks like a somewhat confusing caption to the video, as if it's some kind of mime which I accept isn't the case.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^I didn't know that Sarah Brightman was a good singer.


Well that's OK then because she never was particularly brilliant.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

moody said:


> Sarah Brightman is a soprano with a very wide vocal range, she began her professional life in the "Hot Gossip" dance troupe. She has appeared in lots of stage musicals and was married to Andrew Lloyd Webber, she was never a classical singer.
> Crossover is when a classical singer gets involved in the pop scene and vice versa I suppose.
> Ennio Morricone is the composer of many, many film scores.
> I thought your performance quite enchanting and I like pixies.


Thank you for your explanation. I like Ennio Morricone. I sang his "Jill's Theme".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Sarah Brightman is a soprano with a very wide vocal range, she began her professional life in the "Hot Gossip" dance troupe. She has appeared in lots of stage musicals and was married to Andrew Lloyd Webber, she was never a classical singer.
> Crossover is when a classical singer gets involved in the pop scene and vice versa I suppose.
> Ennio Morricone is the composer of many, many film scores.
> I thought your performance quite enchanting and I like pixies.


Oh no. I like Frank Zappa's classical compositions. Does that mean I like crossover???


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> The fact that someone could not tell this was not Sarah Brightman singing is a huge complement to Elena.
> 
> Don't grow up before you want to. Enjoy your elf ears; cosplay is a fun thing. Your maturity shows in the way you accept constructive criticism and in your relentless effort toward improvement.


Thank you! 
I went to a movie audition today and I sang "Nella Fantasia". The movie is about a band, so I also played piano and danced.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> OK, you found it confusing, fair enough, can't say I did.
> 
> The kid is thirteen, give her a break.


Thank you!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

moody said:


> Then you can only wonder why the video is headed : Elena the Elf singing "Nella Fantasia" by Sarah Brightman? This gives the imptession that she is miming.


I had my iPod on the ground playing my voice recording while filming. It was super hard to hear since iPod speakers are very limited.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I would say that classical crossover is when artists take classical music.or principles and adapt it to make it more accessible, popular and marketable to a mass audience. A more loaded definition would be to say that it is classical music dumbed-down.
> 
> Either way, many pople who enjoy standard classical music don't get much out of crossover. I'm one of them.


I have a CD entitled "My Secret Passion" with Michael Bolton singing opera arias. No, it was a gift. I did NOT buy it. He should, of course, have kept his passion for singing opera more secret, perhaps only in the shower. My nieces were quite young when it was released and I thought they might enjoy it, but they turned their noses up at the CD, hence it is still on some shelf somewhere in my collection.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Moira said:


> I have a CD entitled "My Secret Passion" with Michael Bolton singing opera arias. No, it was a gift. I did NOT buy it. He should, of course, have kept his passion for singing opera more secret, perhaps only in the shower. My nieces were quite young when it was released and I thought they might enjoy it, but they turned their noses up at the CD, hence it is still on some shelf somewhere in my collection.


I love opera. My parents love opera. I have been listening to opera since I was very young. I went to my first opera at 3 yrs old. It was "Madame Butterfly". I don't actually remember. I have seen it 2 time since then. it made me cry.

I love Maria Callas. I listen to her CD's a lot. But I also want to sing some songs besides opera.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh no. I like Frank Zappa's classical compositions. Does that mean I like crossover???


Can't help, I don't even know what a Frank Zappa classical composition might be---and I have a feeling that might be a good thing.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

The fact that someone could not tell this was not Sarah Brightman singing is a huge complement to Elena.

Don't grow up before you want to. Enjoy your elf ears; cosplay is a fun thing. Your maturity shows in the way you accept constructive criticism and in your relentless effort toward improvement.[/QUOTE]

Thank you Lunasong! I went to the Renaissance Festival on Saturday with my ELF look. I fit right in.
Here is me "fighting" with a female Pirate!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Love the elf ears! Don't grow up too fast, I certainly didn't and I'm glad for it.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> Love the elf ears! Don't grow up too fast, I certainly didn't and I'm glad for it.


Thank you. Everyday passed so fast when I am busy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

arts said:


> Thank you. Everyday passed so fast when I am busy.


As you get older, life goes quicker. Sigh.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> As you get older, life goes quicker. Sigh.


Why? too busy I guess.
I don't have many day off now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

arts said:


> Why? too busy I guess.
> I don't have many day off now.


Let's just say I can't wait for my retirement.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Let's just say I can't wait for my retirement.


Talk about retirement, what is a good span for a professional singer? 10, 20, 30 years?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

arts said:


> Talk about retirement, what is a good span for a professional singer? 10, 20, 30 years?


Well, once Isolde becomes your signature role, it may be best to retire within a few years.


----------

